# Foster for my 2 cats - Staffordshire/Shropshire



## cassielucky (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone that can help or knows anyone that can help, will officially become my new favourite person!!

Basically...my fiance and I split up a few weeks ago...we're still living together until the end of this month/start of next month. We have 2 cats - mother and daughter. They are 1 year old and 2/3 years old, spayed, vaccinated and get on great together! My now-ex-fiance will not be taking the cats to his new place. I can't afford a place of my own just yet, and I can't take my cats with me to my parents'. 

I really do not want to re-home them as I really don't want to lose my babies. I don't have any friends or family that could look after them temporarily for me, so I'm resorting to a message on here, hoping that someone might be able to help or might come up with a super brilliant suggestion!!

Please please if you can help, let me know!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It would be very helpful to people to know where you are.


----------



## cassielucky (Sep 11, 2012)

spid said:


> It would be very helpful to people to know where you are.


Currently, in Staffordshire. But will soon be, more than likely, in Shropshire.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Can you build an enclosure, attached to the house, or seperate, so they can stay with you. They can be safe outdoors, and be in your bedroom, at night. You can even do climbing 'tunnels' can take cats from 1st floor bedroom window, to enclosure on ground in garden.


----------



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,

I don't know if Derby is too far for you (depends how desperate you are i suppose lol) but Lina's Derby Cat Rescue do a cat boarding service for £30 a week and then an extra £10 per week for an extra cat. So to look after your two would be £40 per week and all proceeds go to the rescue. No catteries or kennels or anything, they are cared for in the home of a foster carer.

May get a little expensive if it's long term but i'm sure we could work something out like a reduced rate after the first few weeks if it was going to be more than a month.

Just something to think about. xx


----------

